# Word of the Day: therapeutic



## Em in Ohio (Jun 19, 2020)

Cheat Sheet:  Definition - Promoting improvement or restoration, _usually,_ but not necessarily, regarding health.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 19, 2020)

Connecting with nature can be very therapeutic.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2020)

*Our family dogs are trained  as therapeutic dogs within care homes and hospitals *


----------



## Matrix (Jun 20, 2020)

Running is very therapeutic, it makes me feel free and alive.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 20, 2020)

At times, listening to classical music is therapeutic as it helps me to relax.


----------



## jerry old (Jun 20, 2020)

"Honey, please come back home."
"Why?"
"Uh, well you know, it would be therapeutic."
"One of us needs therapy, years and years of therapy."


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 20, 2020)

Crocheting proves to be therapeutic  for  mind & stiff hands.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 20, 2020)

Told my son that  his daughter should  go  for  therapeutic  horse back  riding lessons.
He didn't  understand that it would help her on balance, self conference.


----------



## RubyK (Jun 20, 2020)

Owning a cat is therapeutic for many people.


----------



## RubyK (Jun 20, 2020)

Taking my dog to visit residents in nursing homes is good therapy for seniors. They tell me stories of the pets they owned in their lifetimes.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 20, 2020)

What one person considers bad for their health, another considers therapeutic.

And in some instances, it's true, that what is harmful or therapeutic for one,
could truly have the opposite effect, for someone else.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 20, 2020)

If I was rich, I'd hire a massage therapist to give me therapeutic back rubs on demand!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 20, 2020)

Please see the following Thread, if you need a therapeutic smile or laughter. 

https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...-re-purposing-at-its-best.50196/#post-1392684

There are many other humorous threads, and games, that I find therapeutic, these days.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 20, 2020)

Oops, did I post that thread link incorrectly in the middle of it?
Confusion, I do not find therapeutic. 

Is this link different?

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/i-couldnt-resist-this-re-purposing-at-its-best.50196/


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 20, 2020)

Having a dog can be therapeutic for those who like having a dog.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 20, 2020)

I got a highly therapeutic dose of pet therapy today while dog-sitting my neighbor's pet!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 23, 2020)

An Epsom Salts bath can be very therapeutic for sore and painful muscles.


----------

